# January 2021 POTM Voting



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 1, 2021)

Well, here we are again, but in a new year. We have some outstanding photos, as always. Some of you may be scratching your head and wondering where a couple are that were posted, but unfortunately, they were originally posted in months prior to January, and according to the rules, were not eligible. Please, everyone take a moment to review the rules, and make sure you comply. I really hate being the contest-nazi and enforcing them, but we have them in place for a reason! I have notified all involved about the reason privately and just wanted to take a moment and publicly acknowledge this, so I don't have to do this loathsome part of my responsibilities again, please!
Now, let's get on with the real reason we are here: the review and voting for the outstanding photos following!
Thanks to all that nominated.
Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.


1. "Untitled" by @jcdeboever






 2. "Orland Grassland" by @gnagel





 3. "Sunday morning sunrise surprise" by @MSnowy





 4. "Night crawler" by @MSnowy





 5. "Bison captured on film" by @Peeb





 6. "búðakirkja - the black church" by @nokk





 7. "Burros" by @willard3





 8. "Untitled" by @Photo Lady





 9. "Cathedral Doors" by @photoflyer





10. "Artist's Pride" by @Tuna





11."Rockabilly Guitar" by @Space Face





12. "Smoky Sunset 2" by @stapo49





13. "And the Fog Just Rolled On In" by @bulldurham





14. "Untitled" by @fishing4sanity


----------



## Space Face (Feb 2, 2021)

How's 11 untitled?


----------



## Space Face (Feb 2, 2021)

Voted.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 2, 2021)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2021)

Space Face said:


> How's 11 untitled?


 Corrected. Sorry for that mistake.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 2, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > How's 11 untitled?
> ...



Not a problem.   I though me thread title might have been at fault for some reason.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 2, 2021)

*ATTENTION MEMBERS
*
I want to make everyone aware of an unforseen problem we had with the nominations for this contest. Apparently international time differences ( that's my story and I am sticking to it! ) caused a member to see a photo as being posted within the time constraints stipulated by the rules while it did not fall within the time as seen by me for the same time difference. I am trying to correct this and have added member @fishing4sanity's photo to the contest. It was originally nominated ( in good faith ) by member @gk fotografie. Stay tuned for probable addendums to the affecting rule so this will not occur again. My sincere apologies to both these members. Please review your votes and if needed, make changes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 3, 2021)

Bump and review, bump and review


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 3, 2021)

All high quality again - voted after much deliberating


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Early morning bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 6, 2021)

Weekend bump!


----------

